# Ni No Kuni: La minaccia della Strega Cinerea | Esclusiva PS3



## Lucocco Franfrescone (5 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi è uscita la demo sul Playstation Network.
Da scaricare senza se e senza ma.
Giocone
Level 5 (Dragon Quest, Rogue Galaxy, Professor Layton, Inazuma Eleven etc) + Studio Ghibli (i film di Miyazaki)


----------



## juventino (5 Dicembre 2012)

Dragon Quest e Rogue Galaxy mi piacquero parecchio. La demo la scarico.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Dicembre 2012)

Demo fantastica
Graficamente è una gioia per gli occhi
Il pupazzo che parla romano ... "li mostracci vostra" (però non mi dispiace, fa molto FFIX)


----------



## Nick (6 Dicembre 2012)

Nell'originale Lucciconio parla nel dialetto di Osaka che è quello usato maggiormente dai comici in Giappone, in Italia hanno scelto di conseguenza il romanesco 

Io ho in prenotazione la Wizards Edition a 81€ su Amazon


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Gennaio 2013)

Spaziogames 9,5
IGN 9,4

STUPENDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DennyJersey (17 Gennaio 2013)

Noooooooo... adoro Studio Ghibli.. perchè ho una xboxxxxxxxxx?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## BB7 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Lo Studio Ghibli è una garanzia... ho visto qualche gameplay e sempra veramente un capolavoro


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Gennaio 2013)

3DJuegos – 9.1/10
9Lives.be – 8.6/10
Eurogamer – 9/10
Eurogamer.es – 8/10
Famitsu – 36/40
Game Informer – 7/10
Gamereactor Danmark – 9/10
Gamereactor Sweden – 9/10
Games Master UK – 95/100
GamesTM – 8/10
God Is A Geek – 10/10
The Guardian – 4/5
HardGame2 – 9/10
IGN – 9.4/10
IGN Spain – 96/100
LaPS3 – 94/100
LaserLemming – 5/5
Machinima – 9/10
Meristation – 9/10
Metro – 8/10
NowGamer – 8.5/10
Official PlayStation Magazine Benelux – 87/100
Official PlayStation Magazine UK – 9/10
PlayStation LifeStyle – 9/10
PS3Trophies – 92/100
RPGLand – 10/10
Spong – 9/10
Strategy Informer – 9/10
Tech Digest – 5/5
Vandal.net – 9.5/10
VideoGamer – 9/10


----------



## DennyJersey (18 Gennaio 2013)

Metacritic - 87 (nella top 50 di tutti i tempi)


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Gennaio 2013)

Più lo vedo, e più mi rendo conto che questo è il gioco che noi, amanti degli RPG, aspettavamo da anni


----------



## juventino (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ho provato la demo e mi sono definitivamente convinto dell'acqisto


----------



## juventino (31 Gennaio 2013)

Preso oggi ed ovviamente cominciato. Vermanete stupendo, il sistema di combattimento mi è veramente piaciuto molto.


----------

